# Buses MEX-QRO



## richlear (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know whether the bus services that run between mexico City & Queretaro would run on 31 Dec/1 Jan?

I have tried mailing the bus company but no response

thanks

Rich


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

richlear said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know whether the bus services that run between mexico City & Queretaro would run on 31 Dec/1 Jan?
> 
> ...


Buses run 365 days a year (366 in leap years). I have taken buses on lots of holidays.


----------



## richlear (Sep 8, 2014)

perfect - Just the answer I was looking for! Cheers


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen has it right: busses run daily, year-round. Busses on that particular route may be crowded on the 31st, as people from the D.F. and elsewhere make their way home to visit family/friends in QRO. My suggestion is to purchase your ticket for travel on the 31st in advance. Travel on January 1, 2016 should be relatively quiet, in comparison. Most of the QRO-bound busses leave from the North bus station in the city. However, there are also busses which leave from the airport as well ... in case you'll be flying-into the city and want to head directly to QRO. Bus company Primera Plus probably offers the best/most frequent first-class service to QRO from the D.F.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Buses run 365 days a year (366 in leap years). I have taken buses on lots of holidays.


I went to the ETN site and couldn't get it to give me a schedule. I couldn't find the "Busca" button. Have I missed something here?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> I went to the ETN site and couldn't get it to give me a schedule. I couldn't find the "Busca" button. Have I missed something here?


I just checked the ETN website and easily found the schedule. Maybe it's a internet connection/server problem on your end which loads the ETN web page slowly/incorrectly.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> I just checked the ETN website and easily found the schedule. Maybe it's a internet connection/server problem on your end which loads the ETN web page slowly/incorrectly.


I tried the ETN web site before I posted just to be sure. But the web site seemed to be having problems. It told me no service was available on any route on any day.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> I tried the ETN web site before I posted just to be sure. But the web site seemed to be having problems. It told me no service was available on any route on any day.


ETN might be one of the bus companies which doesn't permit reservations that far in advance (booking today for a trip 3+ months into the future. You can check to see what the typical daily schedule is, however. Bus schedules don't seem to change radically, but there tend to be additional departures during the peak travel periods.

I just checked Primera Plus and that company website didn't allow reservations beyond October.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I tried the site with Firefox and Chrome without success. My Internet connection seems to work will on other sites, but this one. I use a future date and a one in September and both failed.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Just checked ETN for September, and on my IE browser schedules for departures in September display fully and clearly. Aside from the website glitch, I personally wouldn't take ETN "luxury" service on a trip of that short a duration. I like the Primera Plus first-class service just fine.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I just tired the ETN site with the Opera browser and it worked. I don't have Microsoft's IE, which I believe the site was designed for and Opera is the closest to IE.


----------



## richlear (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for all your help guys - appreciated


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In some lines you cannot buy more than a couple of month ahead and some others one month but the schedules do not change much .


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> I tried the site with Firefox and Chrome without success. My Internet connection seems to work will on other sites, but this one. I use a future date and a one in September and both failed.


I had the same experience. It failed for all dates, even those in the next week or so.


----------

